# Dove tailer



## Silky (16 May 2018)

Hi, 
Hope this works I have never posted on a forum before.
I have just purchased a second hand Brookman 15 pin dove tail machine.
The machine itself is in very good condition but I think the router cutters are probably at the end of there life although still seem to cut fairly well.
But I’m getting a lot of breakout on the edges of the pins.
Now I have researched and a new set of cutters looks to be around £450 if I purchase a new set of cutters will this be a whole new machine to work with or will I still have issues with breakout.
Am I doing anything wrong? I have tried also operating the machine very slowly.
Who has experience of this machine?
Thanks.


----------



## MikeG. (16 May 2018)

Welcome to the forum. Yeah it worked! 

That's a hell of a piece of kit. Are you going into mass production? Anyway, to answer your question (well, when I say answer, I mean ask another question of my own).........have you tried backing the workpiece up with some scrap?


----------



## custard (16 May 2018)

Can you fit a backing board?

You're not dovetailing ply are you? That always seems to spelch no matter what you do.

Before buying a new set of cutters have you had a re-sharpening quote from a really good saw doctor? In our area (I'm the other side of the New Forest to you) I think the best there is Leitz.

I have operated a Brookman, in fact I think it was the same 15 pin model you have (is yours the version that can dovetail a 16" carcase?), but it was so many years ago I'm afraid I've forgotten most of the working practises.


----------



## Silky (17 May 2018)

Hi,

Yes that is correct max board width 410mm.

I am cutting oak mainly.

No i haven't fitted a backing board, in principal a good idea just a bit time consuming.

Saw Tech in Eastleigh are going to have a look at the cutters for me to see if there is an option of resharpening.

Thanks.


----------



## doctor Bob (17 May 2018)

I have a 15 pin brookmans, it needs a bit of backing board at the top of the pins, however the bad news is the dovetails are never great, hence I recently purchased an omec. Chalk and cheese in terms of accuracy and finish quality.


----------



## Bod (17 May 2018)

Would this be of any help?
https://www.daltonswadkin.com/wp-conten ... Manual.pdf
Correct set up and sharp cutters seem to be the secret.

Bod


----------

